# גורי האסקי סיבירי למסירה



## Gali1973 (2/7/03)

גורי האסקי סיבירי למסירה 
גזעיים, יפיפיים ואנרגטיים בני 7 שבועות בצבעי שחור-לבן לבתים חמים ורציניים. רציניים יצרו קשר במסר אישי.


----------



## lilithmm (2/7/03)

את יכולה למסור בצער בעלי חיים 
יש שם כבר שתי גורות האסקי סיבירי גזעיות. אחת בת חודשיים ואחת בת 4 חודשים.


----------



## Gali1973 (2/7/03)

אני חוששת 
לא יודעת מה יעלה בגורלם. קשה לי למסור אותם מבלי לדעת בוודאות שאכן האנשים יודעים מה הם לוקחים על עצמם ומכירים את הגזע ולא רק הולכים שבי אחר יופיו. רוצה לוודא שהבתים באמת חמים. ולא רוצה שיקרה להם משהו. בכל זאת אני מניחה ( אולי אני טועה) שכיף להם יותר עם אימם ואחיהם.


----------



## lilithmm (2/7/03)

גלי... 
את הזכרים את יכולה למסור בעצמך. את הנקבות את יכולה למסור בצער בעלי חיים (מעקרים שם גורות בנות חודשיים) או כנגד פקדון של סכום שעליו תחליטי שיוחזר לבעלים בעוד 3 חודשים אחרי שיעקרו את הגורה ויספקו לך הוכחה לכך שהכלבה אכן עוקרה. אחרת יש סיכוי לא קטן שהצאצאים של הגורות או שהגורות והצאצאים שלהן יושלכו לרחוב. תשאלי את האנשים שמתקשרים אליך אם היה לכם כבר כלב. אם מתקשר סטודנט או בחור צעיר שאין לו עבודה קבועה או שגר עם שותפים, לנפנף. אם מדובר באנשים שהיו להם כלבים בעבר לשאול אותם מה שלום הכלבים היום. אם התשובה תהייה אחד מסרנו, השנייה המליטה, אחר נדרס, אחד ברח וכו', לוותר. מאוד קל למסור כלב אבל מאוד קשה למסור לבית טוב ורציני. ולא. לדעתי אסור למסור בחינם, אפשר למסור כלב בתמורה לתרומה לעמותה כלשהי. בקשי ממי שבר לראות את הכלב להגיע עם כל המשפחה. אם ישנו אפילו מתנגד אחד במשפחה, לוותר. לא למסור לבתים שיקשרו את הכלב. בהצלחה.


----------



## lilithmm (2/7/03)

שכחתי 
כמובן שכלב לא קשור הוא חייב להיות בתוך חצר מגודרת הרמטית או בתוך הבית. ד.א. Feisa כתב מסמך מאוד יפה בקשר לפרטים שצריך ליידע מאמצים פוטנציאליים.


----------



## ח ו צ נ י ת (2/7/03)

עדיף 
שיאמצו אותם מאשר למסרם לצער בעלי חיים! איזה תמונה מתוקההה


----------



## lilithmm (2/7/03)

את חושבת? 
בעידן שאנשים מתייחסים לבעלי חיים כעל חפצים דוממים ומחליפים כלבים כמו זוגות נעליים נראה לך סביר שגורות ימסרו ללו דאגה מראש לעיקורן? את יודעת לאיזו כמות יכולים גורים של כלבה יחידה להתרבות תוך מספר קטן של שנים? מדובר במספר עם 4 אפסים. צריך לעשות מאמץ מירבי ע"מ לנסות ולצמצם את המספר הענק של הכלבים העזובים בארץ. אנא כנסי לאתר ספיי ישראל.


----------

